# Idee: Videostream als X-Server Ausgabe



## Zatic (21. Mai 2008)

Hi community,

ich hatte gerade eine eher willkuerliche Idee: Ist es moeglich den Ausgabestrom eines X-Server in einen abspielbaren Videostream zu leiten? Im Prinzip so dass man mit einem Mediaplayer verbinden kann und sehen kann was auf dem X-Server praesentiert wird. Es muss nicht mal gleichzeitig "normale" Ausgabe moeglich sein. 

Eher eine wilde Idee, aber vielleicht kennt da ja jemand etwas in die Riichtung. Auch andere Vorschlaege wie man die Ansicht einer grafischen Anwendung live in einen Videostream bekommt immer willkommen!

Viele Gruesse,
zatic


----------



## Laudian (21. Mai 2008)

Eine interessante Idee ... aber ich hab selber keine Ahnung ... die Ausgabe von gdm oder startx muesste sich ziemlich einfach umleiten lassen oder pipen lassen ... kommt jetzt drauf an, ob du das auf dem gleichen PC anschaun willst, oder per Remote auf nem anderen PC ... bei 2.terem koennts wirklich klappen, das in xine/mplayer/totem oder aehnliches zu pipen ... schwer zu sagen ... wenns auf deinem eigenen PC laufen soll brauchste nen Konsolentool das Video oder aehnliches zeigen kann ...

weiss jetzt aber nicht, ob es moeglich ist die XServersignale als Datenstream anzuzeigen ... muesste man mal testen ... kann ich mir aber irgendwie schwer vorstellen, wenn du die nicht vorher in nen virtuelles Streamsignal verwandeln kannst ...


----------



## ToniCE (22. Mai 2008)

Das geht mit dem VLC Player (der ja auch streamen kann)! Danke für die Anregung... so kann ich vielleicht auf einfache Weise Filme vom Laptop auf die Wii streamen um sie dann am Fernseher zu sehen. 

Gefunden hier: http://www.nerdlogger.com/2008/01/stream-your-linuxwindowsmac-desktop-as.html


----------



## Laudian (23. Mai 2008)

@Toni reicht da nicht aus, nen 2. Bildschirm einzurichten, der ueber die Externumschaltung am Lap angesteuert wird und damit den normalen VGA auf Scart steuern? ... das sollte einfacher und schneller sein ... und muesste sich mit dem richtigen Linuxtreiber machen lassen.


----------



## ToniCE (23. Mai 2008)

Laudian hat gesagt.:


> @Toni reicht da nicht aus, nen 2. Bildschirm einzurichten, der ueber die Externumschaltung am Lap angesteuert wird und damit den normalen VGA auf Scart steuern? ... das sollte einfacher und schneller sein ... und muesste sich mit dem richtigen Linuxtreiber machen lassen.



Schon... so mache ich das bis jetzt ja auch... aber dazu muss der dann immer auf Kabellänge mit dem Fernseher gebracht werden. Als Stream per WLAN wär dann aber der Standort vollkommen egal.


----------



## Zatic (26. Mai 2008)

Wusste doch dass VLC mal wieder 1. Wahl ist. 

Ich probiere das mal aus und lasse euch wissen was sich so damit alles machen laesst.


----------



## Zatic (30. Mai 2008)

Hmm, schade. Habe das auf 4 verschiedenen Rechnern mit Ubuntu / OSX / Windows ausprobiert. Nur VLC unter OSX ist nicht sofort abgestuerzt, hat aber nur einen blauen screen angezeigt. Alle anderen Versuche sind sofort im segfault geendet. 
Benoetigt der screen:// input spezielle Voraussetzungen?


----------



## ToniCE (30. Mai 2008)

Öh...:suspekt:
Bei mir ist VLC nicht einmal abgestürzt, wenn ich mit dem screen-Modul getestet habe...
Gibt es denn eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Laudian (1. Juni 2008)

evtl musst du VLC als Screenmedium in der entsprechenden X11 Configurationsdatei angeben ... als Treiber koennte man dann evtl vlc als Programm nutzen etc ... 

Ich hab leider im Moment nur ein brauchbares Linux-System da, kann dass also nur bedingt testen ...


----------

